# Trolling with high vis line....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I spooled a few of my trolling reels with 30# high vis yellow mono. I thought this would help with seeing lines and help keep from getting them crossed, but It seems like I get a lot less strikes on the reels with the high vis stuff. The end of the high vis line is usually at least 10 feet away from the actual lure/bait but still seems like my other reels get hit 4 to 1 almost. Should I be using a longer flouro leader or is this stuff just not a good product. Any of yall have success with trolling high vis line???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I see no problem using the high vis line but I use flurocarbon wind on leaders that are 35 feet long and then there is another 10 to 15 feet of flurocarbon to the lure.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

High Vis line is a necessity if you plan on getting serious about trolling. Knowing what the line angle is, as well as what direction the fish is heading is imperative when you are driving the boat and keeping an angler on a fish. There's no worse feeling than letting a fish get under the boat and/or into the props because you couldn't tell what the fish was doing. I haven't noticed a change in my strike ratios, but I run 15-18' leaders on most of my trolling lures. I also recommend trolling mono for its stretch and forgiveness for new anglers, and highly recommend a bimini twist of several feet at the end of the line to give an extra little section of shock leader. What exactly are you trolling for that is giving you such a difference in catch ratios?

Bob


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've noticed the difference mainly in kings where the hi vis is closer to the lures. I use about 6 to 8 feet of wire and use a swivel to connect to hig vis line. I'll try using 15-18' of mono between the swivel and high vis line.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

bigrick said:


> I've noticed the difference mainly in kings where the hi vis is closer to the lures. I use about 6 to 8 feet of wire and use a swivel to connect to hig vis line. I'll try using 15-18' of mono between the swivel and high vis line.



It could be the 6-8 feet of wire too. You only need 6-8 inches to a foot max for kings. 

d-a


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the late 60's and early 70's it was normal to use a long wire leader for Kings b/c we thought the mono would get cut by the tail. Not any more. Around 15" is plenty and maybe a little more. Add some flurocarbon to your high-vis line and use a short wire leader with a stinger hook. #4 treble hooks are plenty big.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have even used trolling rigs set up with high vis to bottom fish and have not seen a drop off in hook up ratio. Like the others said though, I had a several feet of leader from the swivel.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Keep your high vis line out of hte water when you're trolling if you need to use it. Make sure your leaders are long enough.


----------

